# New EPG



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi there
Sad about TiVo service coming to an end, but TiVo central is working on free epg replacement. So I am hopping to keep the TiVo.I cant go back to freeview PVRs, they just don't cut it. Thing is will the thumbs up, down recommendation still work? Also is it not better to hack a series 2 or 3 tivo to work on a free EPG, why stick with 1? With tivo central it says you have to replace the hard drive to make this new epg work, why do you have to replace the hard drive? Anyway I hope to keep the TiVo.
Tanks for any help


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

jonmon said:


> Hi there
> Sad about TiVo service coming to an end, but TiVo central is working on free epg replacement. So I am hopping to keep the TiVo.I cant go back to freeview PVRs, they just don't cut it. Thing is will the thumbs up, down recommendation still work? Also is it not better to hack a series 2 or 3 tivo to work on a free EPG, why stick with 1? With tivo central it says you have to replace the hard drive to make this new epg work, why do you have to replace the hard drive? Anyway I hope to keep the TiVo.
> Tanks for any help


Some of this stuff is a bit dubious for discussion here.

However there has only ever been a Series 1 Tivo sold in Europe (so far) - which has suitable electronics to capture UK (aka 576/50i PAL Composite and RGB) TV signals (and with a PAL I NICAM tuner for analogue broadcast TV). The Series 2 and Series 3 models sold in the US are NTSC/ATSC only - though I'm not sure about the Australian models which I assume are DVB-T compatible.

In Aus there were some US S1 models converted to PAL (prior to their launch in Europe) - though I think the S2 and S3 are significantly more "locked down"? (In fact I think the original network card design was courtesy of an Aus Tivo owner who is also behind the Linux Samba stuff? )

Given that all users currently with Tivos in the UK (with few exceptions) are likely to have Thomson Series 1 boxes, then it makes sense to target these for upgrades, rather than expecting people to source a new Tivo as well?

As for the hard drive replacement - it's the easiest way to upgrade a Tivo for users who don't have network cards, or aren't PC tinkerers and happy with connecting hard drives to their PCs etc. It is just a straight swap out for the existing hard drive - much easier and significantly more robust.

I upgraded my S1 Thomson UK Tivo to TivoWeb, Mode 0, Ethernet listings update etc. with no major hassles, but I'm pretty PC literate and build my own computers.

I suspect that any "roll your own" EPG upgrade will also be possible without a hard drive swap if you've already got Telnet etc. access to your Tivo via the network.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Pop over to the tivoland.com forums for more details (bear in mind it is a work in progress)


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply
I think I will have a hard drive put in as I am not technically minded and a large drive would be nice. Just wondering about the thumbs up and down, still not sure if that works with the new EPG?
Thanks for the help


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I was thinking about you mentioning mode 0 for getting better quality. I have a network card and a 80 gb HDD. Is it easy to get mode 0 on the TiVo, could you tell me the process to put mode 0 onto the TiVo? Like I said I am not to technically minded.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

A good step by step explanation of the process is in this thread 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3770627#post3770627

If you want it done simply and easily, buy a pre-configured disk from one of the sellers here - I would wait until the new EPG is up & running though!


----------



## irrelevant (Mar 19, 2002)

jonmon said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> I think I will have a hard drive put in as I am not technically minded and a large drive would be nice. Just wondering about the thumbs up and down, still not sure if that works with the new EPG?
> Thanks for the help


There should be no reason at all why the thumbs won't work. And hopefully it won't _need_ a new drive, or much in the way of changes at all, although it'd be an opportune moment to get a capacity upgrade.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

^ yeah what he said.

We're working on a number of different options for upgrade depending on your technical prowess and requirements. :up:

.


----------

